# Saturday pickup delayed :(



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Was supposed to be collecting my car this saturday but just been informed that won't be happening. My car is the showroom model but they won't release it until their new car lands in the UK and gets consigned.

This is despite the fact the dealer "guaranteed" and "worst case scenariod" me getting the car this saturday so I'm pretty f***ed off in all honesty as I couldn't care less where their new car is. He did say their is a boat with 1500 Audis on setting sail tomorrow but the eariest he'll get a consignment number is tuesday.

How depressing


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Tell the dealer you will cancel the order unless he releases your order! It will cost him money for the car to sit in his showroom until its sold again! Otherwise ask for some compensation for the delay - like some Audi merchandise, cargo net etc. I assume that you have given them your money in advance for it to clear? I would phone them and say you NEED the car on saturday and have it ready when you appear on sat and put the phone down and just turn up on sat. You're the customer!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

DonaldC said:


> Tell the dealer you will cancel the order unless he releases your order! It will cost him money for the car to sit in his showroom until its sold again! Otherwise ask for some compensation for the delay - like some Audi merchandise, cargo net etc. I assume that you have given them your money in advance for it to clear? I would phone them and say you NEED the car on saturday and have it ready when you appear on sat and put the phone down and just turn up on sat. You're the customer!


Unfortunately, with the supply/demand situation for the TT2, a threat-to-cancel probably won't worry the dealer too much.

I'd always try the friendly cajoling approach first ... "hey, come on, you've let me down here, the least you could do is ... " rather than threatening them or being Mr Stroppy. Most dealers are human. 

But it's still a real disappointment for the customer.

Sorry for you.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Agree - dealer will not play if you get nasty/arsey.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The Audi delivery promis state s that if they dont deliver on the agreed day they will loan you a car get down there and demand a Q7 :wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> The Audi delivery promis state s that if they dont deliver on the agreed day they will loan you a car get down there and demand a Q7 :wink:


That's the most reasonable approach. You have been denied transport, and they should recompense that. At least an S6, I would think. :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ask for R8 expect A2.

Just express your dispointment and await the car in 7 days - its not the end of the world.

I wouldnt bother with a loan car unless you have no transport at all - more hassel than its worth.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry to hear... know how annoying it can be when you have built your hopes up to only have them bought crashing down again!

Couple of things... if the dealer was so concerned about having a "demo" model then why did he sell you that one in the 1st place.

Secondly if the car is sold to you... you would expect it to stop being used as a demo... no more test drive... no more people sitting in it! So what use is it to them anyway!

Prob at best you can prob get another car as loan until yours gets released or get them to throw in a few freebies?!?


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

I always allow people two mistakes. To make a third is no longer a mistake. So I'll be adopting the friendly approach.

To make matters worse, my insurance company have already processed my cancellation (dealer did "guarantee" saturday!) and require written confirmation to undo it. By the time they receive it in the post it will be monday before it gets precessed, so I'm left without insurance for two days. Otherwise, I can buy a 7 day cover.

Am trying to get hold of the dealer to suggest we complete the sale on saturday and he puts us in a loan car for a few days. I'd be fine with an A3 2.0T.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

markrbooth said:


> I always allow people two mistakes. To make a third is no longer a mistake. So I'll be adopting the friendly approach.
> 
> To make matters worse, my insurance company have already processed my cancellation (dealer did "guarantee" saturday!) and require written confirmation to undo it. By the time they receive it in the post it will be monday before it gets precessed, so I'm left without insurance for two days. Otherwise, I can buy a 7 day cover.
> 
> Am trying to get hold of the dealer to suggest we complete the sale on saturday and he puts us in a loan car for a few days. I'd be fine with an A3 2.0T.


Tell him about the problem with regards insurance and suggest they sort you out cover on a loan at the very least.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

sandhua1978 said:


> Secondly if the car is sold to you... you would expect it to stop being used as a demo... no more test drive... no more people sitting in it! So what use is it to them anyway!


No, the car I tested was a demo and had been sold, the new owner couldn't have it till mid December and he paid full price. The garage would continue to use it till the day he picked it up.


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

sandhua1978 said:


> Sorry to hear... know how annoying it can be when you have built your hopes up to only have them bought crashing down again!
> 
> Couple of things... if the dealer was so concerned about having a "demo" model then why did he sell you that one in the 1st place.
> 
> ...


The car is their showroom model and hasn't been registered or demoed. They say they have to have one in the showroom as it's their customer draw but it's now locked so people can't sit in it.


----------



## vul3ck6 (Sep 26, 2006)

I know the feeling, it's really annoying and unprofessional. 
Anyway, just like other members said, get the best of it, request for a high spec car for fun.


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Dealer is reluctant to offer a loan car due to a lack of service vehicles and would rather re-imburse the emergency 7 day insurance on my trade. However, he's gone off to see what he can do (read: think about it) and it would be a HUGE boost if he can sort something out.


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

No joy on the loan car so just been to the Post Office to catch the last post for my insurance cancellation. If they get it tomorrow they'll process it but nothing definite so may have to go for emergency 7 day cover which dealer has offered to cover the cost of.

But get this, he offered me a full tank of fuel which he forgot he offered when the deal was struck (wasn't on the invoice though!). Then offered free Euro Plates which I can't believe they originally wanted Â£20 for. So I've asked for a free Audi fleece for the missus as well.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

markrbooth said:


> But get this, he offered me a full tank of fuel which he forgot he offered when the deal was struck (wasn't on the invoice though!). Then offered free Euro Plates which I can't believe they originally wanted Â£20 for.


That's just taking the urine! Euro plates should be standard on all cars.


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Mine came on Euro plates and I didnt even ask


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

He's not 100% certain he can get me the fleece because he can't "lose" the cost as easily as the EU plates. Obviously easy to lose a cost that didn't exist is my opinion!

At the end of the day he's just a saleman trying to maximise his comission and I just want my car asap so I'm willing to wait until next tuesdayor wednesday for it. But if his new car somehow mysteriously didn't make it onto one of the three boats sailing tomorrow I'll be dropping the whole thing and buying a new kitchen!


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

sandhua1978 said:


> if the dealer was so concerned about having a "demo" model then why did he sell you that one in the 1st place.


Exactly what I was thinking

Really sorry to here about the delay not much of a consolation but my old mum always says 'the best things in life are always worth waiting for' (none of that ever rubbed off on me I might add - I'm a right impatient git).

Anyway, like others have said the very least you can expect is a loan car. Go for the softly softly approach and some freebies it WILL all work out in the end and you'll have a massive smile on your face very soon.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

markrbooth said:


> But get this, he offered me a full tank of fuel which he forgot he offered when the deal was struck (wasn't on the invoice though!). Then offered free Euro Plates which I can't believe they originally wanted Â£20 for. So I've asked for a free Audi fleece for the missus as well.


That's bang out of order - I collected mine today and had Euro plates fitted and a full tank FOC :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Check the TT brochure.

If a dealer promises a delivery date they are HONOUR BOUND to provide you a courtesy car until such time as your car is delivered.

So if he did give you a cast iron (written?) date of Saturday, then you've got him utterly by he balls. Its in writing. In their own f*cking brochure. Page 27. Bottom of the first column.


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

jampott said:


> Check the TT brochure.
> 
> If a dealer promises a delivery date they are HONOUR BOUND to provide you a courtesy car until such time as your car is delivered.
> 
> So if he did give you a cast iron (written?) date of Saturday, then you've got him utterly by he balls. Its in writing. In their own f*cking brochure. Page 27. Bottom of the first column.


No, the salesman originally said I could have the car in three days but then when push came to shove, his boss said "not until the new one is here". However, he GUARANTEED that would be this saturday at the VERY latest and that was a WORST CASE SCENARIO. However, I've just checked the invoice and it says delivery OCT '06. There is also no mention of the full tank of fuel but I assumed I'd just have to check that on the day. Mother humper!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

markrbooth said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Check the TT brochure.
> ...


I guess in your anxiety to negotiate the deal, you neglected to get him (or his boss) to commit in writing


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

If you got him and his boss in a room together and asked him whether or not he'd told you "worse case scenario: this Saturday", you might get a better idea of what the situation actually is.

If you can show the boss that his dealership is breaking a promise, he might do something about it.

If he denies saying that, at least you know where you stand...


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Just noticed your'e in West Sussex, not Brighton Audi by any chance is it?


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Bad luck about the delay - I guess they are not going to release the car this weekend somehow....BUT you can and should negotiate some compensation.......on my two purchases so far I've got a free bear, two very nice solid metal TT keyrings, mugs, and the best - two years free servicing. Audi have just finished a week long promotion on all used cars for two years free servicing - tell him you want that extended to your TT as it has been used by them to draw in punters. That will sweeten the delay. 8)

Good luck, be nice, be reasonable and they'll play ball I am sure.


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

jampott said:


> If you got him and his boss in a room together and asked him whether or not he'd told you "worse case scenario: this Saturday", you might get a better idea of what the situation actually is.
> 
> If you can show the boss that his dealership is breaking a promise, he might do something about it.
> 
> If he denies saying that, at least you know where you stand...


I'm not about to get agressive over this just yet, I'm just depressed I have to wait a bit longer for the car that's all. Let's see what the ship brings over this weekend and whether he gets his consignment number (a landed and processed car). He can then give me mine the same day but if he doesn't phone with good news on tuesday I'll be changing tack.


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

The one way to get them slightly worried is to let them know how much you will look forward to the customer service follow up phone call. Most dealer dont like negative marks. So let them know how upset you are and how this will be relayed to the independent survey


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

The Sales bod that dealt with my order today told me that dealerships are fined Â£500 if they don't introduce customers to the service department.

When they go through all the boring stuff with you pre-delivery check list, Gap insurance, blah blah blah apparently Audi insist they MUST also introduce you to the service department and staff, apparently failure to do so results in a Â£500 fine.

Just a bit of food for thought if you wanted to shaft someone :roll:


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Bryn said:


> The Sales bod that dealt with my order today told me that dealerships are fined Â£500 if they don't introduce customers to the service department.
> 
> When they go through all the boring stuff with you pre-delivery check list, Gap insurance, blah blah blah apparently Audi insist they MUST also introduce you to the service department and staff, apparently failure to do so results in a Â£500 fine.
> 
> Just a bit of food for thought if you wanted to shaft someone :roll:


I was planning on asking to see the TT service people and ask their initial thoughts on the car and any running advice so I'll wait and see if the dealer offers this. Thanks.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They have special service people for the TT only :lol:


----------



## suzuki420 (Jul 18, 2006)

shame they dont have special tt people to let us know when are cars are coming!


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm past the stage in which I get upset with all these delays.

My car was build week 39, but it took ages to be built and now it is "awaiting for ship" for nearly two weeks.

My dealer didn't have any problems lending me a courtesy car, so I really don't care any more. I'm having free motoring for the time they're holding my TT in Germany and that's OK with me...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

its normally takes 2-3 i think so its about normal. still not what you want to hear im sure.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> its normally takes 2-3 i think so its about normal. still not what you want to hear im sure.


You're right! I would rather get a phone call from my dealer telling me that it's ready for collection in all its Deep Sea Blue glory. :lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Bryn said:


> The Sales bod that dealt with my order today told me that dealerships are fined Â£500 if they don't introduce customers to the service department.
> 
> When they go through all the boring stuff with you pre-delivery check list, Gap insurance, blah blah blah apparently Audi insist they MUST also introduce you to the service department and staff, apparently failure to do so results in a Â£500 fine.
> 
> Just a bit of food for thought if you wanted to shaft someone :roll:


That's interesting, I got - the Service blokes are over there, I'm supposed to introduce you but you can see where they sit.


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Quick update. Still haven't got a car 

Dealer's new car did not make the channel crossing this weekend and the showroom manager says their computer system will not allow them to release their showroom car until they have consignment on their new car (ie. landed and processed). Earliest I can have it is now friday or next monday but nothing can be promised until they know the new one is shipped.

I would be fine with this if that is how the car was sold to me but it wasn't, so I'm not. Whatever happens, I think I'll be getting 'something' this weekend whether photo worthy or temporary.

I just want my car. It's sat there in the showroom with people pawing it


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Mark...

Think a case of being mis-sold a product in my view!


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

sandhua1978 said:


> Sorry to hear that Mark...
> 
> Think a case of being mis-sold a product in my view!


The dealership manager is now fully aware of this and I've made my dis-satisfaction at the salesman's promised delivery guarantee known . He knew he wouldn't make the sale without it which is why I'm so angry. At least the manager has been open and honest about what may (or not) happen in the next day or two so I'll see where we go from here.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It was always going to happen. they dont know when they may get a car until it lands in the UK. silly of them to say so.

Just wait it out - nothing you can do really. A few days after you get it, it will be all forgotten.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

markrbooth said:


> ...their computer system will not allow them to release their showroom car...


Eh? What the hell has it got to do with a computer? They register it at the post office and you drive off with it. What's the computer going to do? Chain itself to the steering wheel in protest?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

markrbooth said:


> Quick update. Still haven't got a car


 



markrbooth said:


> and the showroom manager says their computer system will not allow them to release their showroom car until they have consignment on their new car


"computer says nahhh" :? Are you sure he's not taking the pi$$ with that excuse? How accomodating will they be once their new showroom car has arrived, if you pi$$ them about for a couple of weeks with "sorry, the boat bringing my cash to the bank didn't set sail this week ... maybe I'll be able to get the money for you next week. Meanwhile, just keep my car there for me, will you?"



markrbooth said:


> I just want my car. It's sat there in the showroom with people pawing it


Unfortunately, you're probably going to have to wait. You won't get one any quicker anywhere else, and I can understand the dealer needing to keep a showroom car, for all those other people to paw. Just make sure it's always locked (send a mate in as a real hot buyer, who "just needs to sit in one to make sure" ... and then turn up in the showroom yourself :wink: ) ... and that the dealer "recognises" your patience in some way.

Also, take someone along with you on pick-up day to give the car a really critical and objective check over looking for scratches etc.


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> It was always going to happen. they dont know when they may get a car until it lands in the UK. silly of them to say so.
> 
> Just wait it out - nothing you can do really. A few days after you get it, it will be all forgotten.


I would normally be ok with a delay and I'm a fairly easy gonig guy but the saleman's tactics have really got to me. After all, his promise was the deal clincher so he/they should come good on it. I've given them some slack which is only fair but I don't want to wait indefinitely.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

markrbooth said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > It was always going to happen. they dont know when they may get a car until it lands in the UK. silly of them to say so.
> ...


As above, I'd have one of your mates get enthusiastic over it and start offering money over list price, see if they get get a drive/sit in it and then you turn up...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You evil people - he will know the mileage so you should be able to tell anyway.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> You evil people - he will know the mileage so you should be able to tell anyway.


It's more a little "test" to see whether the dealer really has locked it up tight ... and whether the dealer would be tempted by an offer over list (I thought that suggestion was evil too ... but good :twisted: )


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > You evil people - he will know the mileage so you should be able to tell anyway.
> ...


Funny you should mention this. I turned up un-announced a week ago and there was someone sat in it! I was bloody spitting as you can probably tell, especially when the saleman said he didn't know why and another salesman must have opened it up. Anyway, my salesman's current customer re-assured me they were not allowed to go near it and had to sit in the demostrator outside (while I was arriving) and another customer confirmed the same so it was just a mis-understanding. I wonder how many other times another salesnam has accidentally opened it up though


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> You evil people - he will know the mileage so you should be able to tell anyway.


Yes, I know the exact mileage


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

markrbooth said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


The dealer wouldn't be Caffyns by any chance would it?


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Johnwx said:


> markrbooth said:
> 
> 
> > TTonyTT said:
> ...


How did you guess? Both Brighton and Worthing are owned by Caffyns which kind of limits my options. Should I be buying a car from Crawley instead?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

markrbooth said:


> Johnwx said:
> 
> 
> > The dealer wouldn't be Caffyns by any chance would it?
> ...


Brighton Audi never - NEVER - impressed me. Something to do with the fact that they never called back. :?


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

markrbooth said:


> Johnwx said:
> 
> 
> > markrbooth said:
> ...


I had serveral dealings with caffyns over the last 20 years and I'm sorry to say I would not buy an elastic band from them.
I did purchase my car from Crawley and I've had excellent service from sales and service depts.
Even the telephone staff remember your name and have a chat!
I would not hesitate to use Crawley again.
Apart from that what can I say?
Providing you get the car you want at the price you want NOW then I guess it does not matter where it comes from servicing etc you can do where you like afterwards.
CS is not one of Caffyns strong points IMHO :wink:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

markrbooth said:


> How did you guess? Both Brighton and Worthing are owned by Caffyns which kind of limits my options. Should I be buying a car from Crawley instead?


I do sympathise, Brighton Audi (Cafyns) are a complete shower of wa*kers.

Definitely buy from Crawley audi, my own experiences with them have always been excellent - Sales and service are spot on. 
I think they rank No. 3 in the UK, IMHO they really are an excellent dealership (and I don't work for them, honest).


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Rank 3rd for what tho?


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Well lets see what happens. Brighton still have a chance to redeem themselves and I'm still giving them the benefit of the doubt. I do still want the car but I'll certainly have gone off it by this weekend if nothing is definitely resolved.

I did have a telephone conversation with the saleman at Crawley but his showroom TT already had 300 miles on it and had been on demo for two weeks. He was extremely keen for me to go and see it though, and said he'd personally stay behind and keep the showroom open if I wanted to visit after work.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Rank 3rd for what tho?


Selling and servicing Audi's :roll:


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

I gave the manager an extra day to check the latest ship and it's now in transit so hopefully lands thursday and goes consigned friday, which means I can have my car friday or saturday. Of course, consignment may be delayed and I'll have to sodding wait til monday but at least the wait is no longer open ended.

Will make sure the spoiler goes up and down at least five times before handing the money over (as per the spoiler thread)


----------



## Samy (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi - I ordered my new TT from Finchley Road Audi 3 weeks ago. The dealer was really vague about the whole 'allocations' thing but he did say his estimate was a delivery date of Jan / Feb. I am starting to realise this was all a load of BS and it's unlikely I will have it before March or later.

Anyone else order in the last few weeks? Have you had any feedback?

:?


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I ordered mine 18th Sept, and was given a March/April date at that time (I've since cancelled though)


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

He did say their is a boat with 1500 Audis on setting sail tomorrow but the eariest he'll get a consignment number is tuesday.

How depressing 
Mine must be on ther too then cause i was supposed to be picking mine up Saturday and got told "there,s been a delay but we dont know why" Still waiting for an explaination but now i know. [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Samy said:


> Anyone else order in the last few weeks? Have you had any feedback?
> 
> :?


Went in to my dealer today to collect some bits & pieces, and they told me that they now quote May 07 as the earliest time for new orders ... Audi are strictly controlling supply.

Which makes my resale value look good


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Got it, done over 200 miles and love it.

Bluetooth works perfectly fine with my Sony Ericsson v800 with the address book taking about 5-10 mins (it's big!) to download. Even Bose sounds good with good quality MP3s. I can tell it doesn't have magnetic ride but I'm happy enough with the handling. The faster you corner the harder it grips which is fine by me.


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

markrbooth said:


> Got it, done over 200 miles and love it.
> 
> Bluetooth works perfectly fine with my Sony Ericsson v800 with the address book taking about 5-10 mins (it's big!) to download. Even Bose sounds good with good quality MP3s. I can tell it doesn't have magnetic ride but I'm happy enough with the handling. The faster you corner the harder it grips which is fine by me.


Glad your enjoying it, go our and have some more fun 8)


----------

